# forman 450



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

i got a forman 450 the older model around a 01 or 02 im getting gas and spark but it wont run im thinking about buyin it from a friend is there anyway it could of jumped time after the rebuild? and does anybody know how to time it thanks


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

its a 04 forman 450 4x4 i need to know how much a timing chain a tensioner and whatever else is needed to fix it would be thanks and how much would you give for the fourwheeler everything works on it its been rode hard looks kinda rough its got good 28 mudzillas all the way around just it wont run because of the timing


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

go on rockymountainatv.com and type in what your machine is. then hit the oem parts page. and you can find any part you need and they show you a schematic of everything and give you a price.


----------

